# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  جيل من التخلف .... وتحيا ارجنتينا

## معاذ القرعان

في مونديال 78 عندما حققت الارجنتين كاس العالم .. بقيادة سيزار مينوتي

لم يستدعي دييغو ارماندو مارادونا للمنتخب .. وكان رهانه على المتواجدين من ذلك الجيل

 وضرب بدييغو والصحافة المطالبة بافضل لاعب ارجنتيني في مونديال الشباب عرض الحائط

وكسب الرهان .. وكان قد مازح ماريو كيمبيس

بعد انتهاء دور المجموعات .. وهو الهداف الفذ

ولكنه لم يحرز اي هدف منذ بداية المونديال الى ان تاهلت الارجنتين للدور الثاني من البطولة

قال له : احلق شنبك يا ماريو .. قد يكون هو السبب !!


ماريو كيمبيس .. قبل الحلاقة وبعدها

وبعد ما حلق شنبه .. صار هداف كاس العالم عام 78 .. بــ 6 اهداف !

قناعة مينوتي .. حتى ولو كان مازحا

تحسب له


سب الرهان سيزار مينوتي .. واحرز الكاس العالمية الاولى للارجنتين

بقراراته الغريبة .. فمن هو المدرب الذي لا يستدعي مارادونا ؟؟

صغير في العمر .. لا يستطيع مجارات اللاعبين لقصر قامته

عظمه طري .. ومن كل تلك الاسباب التي كان يفترضها مينوتي لابعاد دييغو عن المنتخب

ما يهمنا الان هو انه

كسبت الرهان .. قرار غريب او قرار عجيب لا يهم

هناك اولويات .. وان كان استبعادك لدييغو فيه مصلحة المنتخب .. نحن معك

وشكرا لك يا مينوتي .. قرارات غريبه .. كسبت بها رهان كاس العالم


م جاء مونديال 86 .. بقيادة اخرى .. المدرب كارلوس بيلاردو

وفي اول قراراته .. نزع شارة الكابتن من دانييل باساريلا ثم تجاوز فالدانو واعطاها دييغو !!

استبعاد هداف كاس العالم 78 ماريو كيمبيس من التشكيلة

تشكيلة جديدة .. 3 - 5 - 2 .. اول مرة تلعب بها الارجنتين




وكما هي العادة .. حاربته الصحافة .. ولكن من وضع ثقته في ماراادونا اللاعب لا يقلق

احرز الدكتور بيلاردو الكاس العالمية الثانية للارجنتين .. بقراراته التي اتخذها

على الرغم من ان جل تلك القرارات كانت عكس التيار الارجنتيني .. ولم يتقبلها الشارع الارجنتيني انذاك

ولكنه اصر عليها .. وكسب الرهان

بل وصل في مونديال 90 الى المباراة النهاائية .. ومن خطا تحكيمي خرجت الارجنتين

وعلى طبق من ذهب .. قدمت الكاس العالمية لالمانيا

..

لو كنت في ذلك اليوم موجود يا بيلاردو .. لانتقدتك !

كيف تعطي شارة القيادة لـ لاعب عمره 26 سنة

ولديك لاعبي الخبرة .. ولماذا لم تستدعي هداف كاس العالم 78 ؟

ساكون ناقدا لك لا محالة .. ولكن شكرا لك يا بيلاردو

افضل مدرب انجازا في تاريخ الارجنتين الحديث .. ورغم كل تلك القناعات الغريبة

الا انك قدمت لنا كاسا عالمية ثانية .. بمساعدة دييغو لك

كسبت رهان دييغو يا بيلاردو

حتى انه وبعد كاس العالم واحرازه لها .. كان يذكر تلك البطولة

وكيف انه وفي فترة قصيرة لم تتجاوز الشهر اصبح بطلا قوميا .. بعد ان كان الجميع يطالب براسه في الارجنتين قبل بداية المونديال !!

بسبب تلك القرارات الغريبه

شكرا بيلاردو .. قرارات غريبه .. كسبت بها رهان كاس العالم




في 94 .. ذهب الكوكو باسيلي لدييغو وهو في الـ 90 من الوزن

وفاجئه بخبر استدعائه للمنتخب مرة اخرى .. وهو لم يزاول كرة القدم منذ زمن

استجاب دييغو لنداء الوطن .. وخفف وزنه .. وعاد ليقود الارجنتين وهو في الــ 34 من العمر

وبعملية مافياوية كروية .. تدخل تلك الممرضة الحقيرة الى ارض الملعب

وتطلب من دييغو تحليل !!

وخرج دييغو وهو واثق من نفسه .. ولكن هناك من دس له السم .. وانتهى امره



طيب

ما هي الحلول يا باسيلي ؟؟

ماذا بعد دييغو ؟؟

لا شيء .. جورجي حاجي الروماني يعجل برحيل الارجنتين من امريكا الى بيونس ايرس



لم تكسب الرهان يا كوكو .. فمن راهنت عليه قبض عليه متلبسا بجرمه

شكرا باسيلي .. قراراتك كانت سليمة .. ولكن مافيا الكرة كان لهم راي اخر في قرارك

..





جاء مونديال 98 .. مونديال الارجنتين فيه بقيادة باسريلا .. ويبدا التخلف التدريبي الارجنتيني

مونديال القرارات الفاشلة .. مونديال الهياط

فجاء المحنك باساريلا .. والذي لا يملك في سجله التدريبي الا بطولتين ابيرتورا مع الريفر


[IMG]http://www.nancarrow-***desk.com/warehouse/storage2/2008-w27/img.258218_t.jpg[/IMG]

واتى بالقرار الصاعق .. يجب على جميع اللاعبين حلاقة شعورهم .. واللي ما بيحلق شعره لن ينضم للمنتخب !!

لا اعرف هل يريد يمزح مع اللاعبين ولا يقلد مينوتي في شنب كيمبيس مثلا

المهم .. وافق اكثر اللاعبين على حلاقة شعورهم .. ليلعبوا في المونديال .. ويمثلون القميص الارجنتيني

ما عدا فيرناندو ريدوندو .. والذي كان افضل محور في الارجنتين في تلك الايام

رفض القرار .. وقال : الشعر يبقى حرية شخصية للاعب .. ولا يحق للمدرب او اي احد ان يتدخل فيه

طيب عندي سؤال بسيط ؟؟

لو مثلا .. اضرب جميع اللاعبين عن حلاقة شعورهم .. وضربوا بهذا القرار الساذج عرض الحائط

هل سيلعب السيد باساريلا بمنتخب كرة السلة في كاس العالم مثلا ام ماذا ؟؟

ما هو الحل ان حدث ذلك فعلا واضرب الجميع .. كريدوندو ؟؟

سؤال غبي .. ولكن بدون اجابة الى الان ؟؟










حسبك الله فيهم يا باساريلا .. صحيح انك مفلس

لم اعتد على هذه الوجوه بدون شعر !!

يا شباب .. بالله شوفوا اورتيغا .. تقولون سواق خصوصي 

وشكرا لدينيس بيرجكامب على الهدف 

جعلت من باساريلا عضو من اعضاء مزبلة التاريخ الارجنتينية .. وبلا عودة يا باساريلا

اتخذت قرار فاشل مثلك .. وفرطت في لاعب مثل ريدوندو

على بالك مينوتي ولا ايش ؟؟

لم تكسب الرهان .. وقرارك مثل وجهك التعيس .. ولا شكرا له




جاء عام النكسة الارجنتينيية .. بقيادة بيلسا في المونديال الاسيوي عام 2002

وكعادة كل المدربين الارجنتينيين .. لا بد من ان يجعلوا لهم شركاء في الفشل

فاختار بيلسا فيرون المصاب شريكا له في جرمه .. وترك ريكلمي وهو في اوج عطائاته الكروية

وراهن على شيبان التانجو من امثال كانيجيا وسينسيني وغيرهم



واعاد تكتيك بيلاردو .. 3 - 5 - 2 .. والهجوم ثم الهجوم .. ولم ينفع الهجوم ثم الهجوم يا بيلسا

فلم تذهب كاس العالم لتواجه الاورغواي او تشيلي او فنزويلا او غيرها من منتخبات امريكا الجنوبية .. التي تهاب الارجنتين حتى لو لم تهاجمها الارجنتين

الزبدة .. ذهب بيلسا للمونديال بــ رهان على من معه من العجزة

وخرج من الابواب الخلفية .. ووضع الارجنتين في موقف محرج

ولاول مرة في تاريخ مشاركاتها في هذه الكاس العالمية .. تخرج من الدور الاول

عموما يا بيلسا .. الى مزبلة التاريخ انت الاخر .. وتبا لك ولقناعاتك الساذجة

العجيب هو انه ما زال هناك مطبلين له هنا .. وانه من المدربين الناجحين !!

ابقى في تشيلي يا بيلسا .. فهو مستواك .. وابتعد عن التانجو فهو صعب على من هم من امثالك

..

اتخذ القرار .. وراهن على العواجيز وخسر الرهان .. وليته خسر الرهان وبس

بل خسره وبفضيحة مدوية هزت الاوساط الارجنتينية .. حتى الباتيغول خرج مكسور الخاطر .. واعتزل دوليا بعد هذه الفضيحة

التي لا ناقة له فيها ولا جمل !



يا جعلني ما ابكيك يا باتيستوتا .. وحسبي الله على من كان السبب !!

المهم

الى مزبلة التاريخ يا بيلسا .. ستجد باساريلا في انتظارك هناك
[IMG]http://www.mardito.com/***log/contenido/imagenes/mundial_alemania2006_logo.jpg[/IMG]

ي مونديال 2006 .. وبقيادة سائق التاكسي خوسيه بيكرمان

وقبل ان يبدا المونديال .. اتخذ القرار الجاحف

وهو استبعاد الكابيتانو رمز من رموز الكرة الارجنتينية خافيير زانيتي .. واستبداله باسطورة الدفاع سكالوني !

وطبعا لن يكون وحيدا هو الاخر في هذا الجرم .. فكان ريكلمي هو المساعد الايمن له


اعطاه الرقم 10 .. وقال : افعل ما بدا لك يا رومان . فجميع من في الملعب هم ملكك

راهن على رومان .. وكان رومان في الموعد .. وعزف اجمل الالحان الارجنتينية في ذلك المونديال

وفجأة !!

يغير قراره سائق التاكسي .. ويغير مسار التاكسي  .. ويخرج من راهن عليه طيلة البطولة في مباراة ربع النهائي

ويخسر بخطا تكتيكي .. وقرار فاشل كالعادة

ذلك ما يسمى بــ قرار بحياتك يا بيكرمان

قدمت كرة قدم جميلة .. ورهانك في محله .. ولكن تبقى اسوء مدرب في العالم يجري تبديلات وسط المباراة !

لم تنجح .. فالى مزبلة التاريخ انت الاخر .. ستجد ان بيلسا وباساريلا قد سبقوك اليها .. وبالتاكيد هم في انتظارك




والان ماذا ستفعل يا دييغو ؟؟

ضع رهانك هنا .. وثق اننا معك قلبا وقالبا مهما كان

ولكن ان لم تنجح .. فتحمل تبعات ذلك الرهان الذي اخترته

فقد تصبح عضوا من اعضاء المزبلة التاريخية ان اردت

والمزبلة في الانتظار .. تم رفع مستوى مخازنها .. لتستطيع ان تستضيف اكبر قدر ممكن من الاعضاء !!

..

ويبقى السؤال الاهم : متى سنتخلص من تخلف المدربين الارجنتينيين ؟؟

والمحسوبيات الواضحة في الكرة الارجنتينية ؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والان ماذا ستفعل يا دييغو ؟؟

ضع رهانك هنا .. وثق اننا معك قلبا وقالبا مهما كان

ولكن ان لم تنجح .. فتحمل تبعات ذلك الرهان الذي اخترته


يسلموا معاذ بطمنك نشالله يكون عند حسن  ظن محبين المنتخب الارجنتيني 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

انا بحكي مزبلة الاعبين الارجنتينيين مش المدربين

تعال على تشكيلة 2009 

الهجوم 3 لاعبين مميزين لكن جميعهم يلعب بنفس الطريقه لا يوجد اي منهم يكمل الاخر جميعهم قصار القامه وسرعين ولا يوجد منهم من يستطيع الرفع او تسديد الركلات الحره

اما الوسط .....!!! دون ريكلمي ووجود فيرون الكبير جدا ولا يستطيع الابداع 

اما الدفاع والحارس فدفاع نادي توتنهام الذي لا يعتبر من الدفاعات المميزه اقوى منه

ف مدفاع اسمه دميكلس لاعب عادي جدا وهاينزه المتخلف جدا والظهير الايمن الذي نسيت اسمه صاحب التقدمات الخاطئة

المشكله يا عزيزي في الارجنتين لديها كم اما النوع لا يوجد

لا حق عليك يا ديغيو ماردونا لكن المنتخب هو السبب ... ام اقول عدم لعب ريكلمي و كامبياسو هو السبب .!!!

انا اعرف السبب لا يوجد ديغو ماردنا في الملعب ..مع ان ميسي هو ماردونا لكن هل تقوم الارجنتين بما قامت به البرازيل في 2002 حيث احتلت المركز الرابع في التصفيات وكادت ان تخرج لكن احرزت المركز الاول في المونديال ..


اما عن 2006 في المانيا وفي مباراة الارجنتين مع المانيا السبب الرئيسي هو التبديل الغبي باشراك كروز وووضع ميسي وتيفز في الاحتياط ...
من هو كروز ومن هو ميسي ...
ممكن ان تقول ان ميسي مصاب نعم ادفع بلاعب مصاب لعب في مونديال 2006 ربع ساعه سجل هدف وصنع هدف .

----------


## تحية عسكريه

المشكله يا عزيزي في الارجنتين لديها كم اما النوع لا يوجد

يسلموا زيكو هذا يلي كنت بدي اوصله 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> والان ماذا ستفعل يا دييغو ؟؟
> 
> ضع رهانك هنا .. وثق اننا معك قلبا وقالبا مهما كان
> 
> ولكن ان لم تنجح .. فتحمل تبعات ذلك الرهان الذي اخترته
> 
> 
> يسلموا معاذ بطمنك نشالله يكون عند حسن  ظن محبين المنتخب الارجنتيني





والله الوضع الحالي كثير صعب  :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> انا بحكي مزبلة الاعبين الارجنتينيين مش المدربين
> 
> تعال على تشكيلة 2009 
> 
> الهجوم 3 لاعبين مميزين لكن جميعهم يلعب بنفس الطريقه لا يوجد اي منهم يكمل الاخر جميعهم قصار القامه وسرعين ولا يوجد منهم من يستطيع الرفع او تسديد الركلات الحره
> 
> اما الوسط .....!!! دون ريكلمي ووجود فيرون الكبير جدا ولا يستطيع الابداع 
> 
> اما الدفاع والحارس فدفاع نادي توتنهام الذي لا يعتبر من الدفاعات المميزه اقوى منه
> ...





شكرا على ردك اخ زيكو .... حرام عليك انت بتظلم اللاعبين الارجنتينيين لما تحكي انهم مزبلة انا معك بتشكيلة 2009 انهم ما بسووا اشي بس العلة من وين ؟؟؟ انت بتحكي عن  الهجوم انهم نفس الطريقة طيب ليش لاعب ريال مدريد هيغوين مش مدعي للمنتخب مع انه ثاني هداف ارجنتيني بالدوري الاسباني واللاعب طويل القامة عدا عن الغيابات بخط الوسط مثل ريكيلمي و كامبياسو ... خلينا نرجع لايام 2002 لما طلعت الارجنتين من الدور الاول كان المدرب بيلسا يحتار شو بده يحط تشكيلته بالمباراة لانه كان عنده اكثر من خيار بمكان وكان كل اسامي اللاعبين تستحق اللعب على البطولة مع هيك ما عمل بيلسا شي ... وكاس العالم 2006 كان خوسيه بيكرمان يتضايق لما يدخل ميسي الملعب ما بعرف ليش وتصريحاته اثناء المونديال انه بده يجيب الكاس بدون ميسي والتبديلات الغبية اللي صارت بمباراة المانيا ..... المشكلة يا زيكو موجودة بالافكار الغريبة اللي عند المدربين

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> شكرا على ردك اخ زيكو .... حرام عليك انت بتظلم اللاعبين الارجنتينيين لما تحكي انهم مزبلة انا معك بتشكيلة 2009 انهم ما بسووا اشي بس العلة من وين ؟؟؟ انت بتحكي عن الهجوم انهم نفس الطريقة طيب ليش لاعب ريال مدريد هيغوين مش مدعي للمنتخب مع انه ثاني هداف ارجنتيني بالدوري الاسباني واللاعب طويل القامة عدا عن الغيابات بخط الوسط مثل ريكيلمي و كامبياسو ... خلينا نرجع لايام 2002 لما طلعت الارجنتين من الدور الاول كان المدرب بيلسا يحتار شو بده يحط تشكيلته بالمباراة لانه كان عنده اكثر من خيار بمكان وكان كل اسامي اللاعبين تستحق اللعب على البطولة مع هيك ما عمل بيلسا شي ... وكاس العالم 2006 كان خوسيه بيكرمان يتضايق لما يدخل ميسي الملعب ما بعرف ليش وتصريحاته اثناء المونديال انه بده يجيب الكاس بدون ميسي والتبديلات الغبية اللي صارت بمباراة المانيا ..... المشكلة يا زيكو موجودة بالافكار الغريبة اللي عند المدربين


المشكله انت بتحكي عن منتخب عريق يعني لازم يرفع الراس انت ما تحكي عن حلول يعني انا بعطيك 10000 حل للتشكيله بس ما بتزبط او اذا نفعت بتكون ع الفرق الصغيره يعني مش الكبيره مثل برازيل وايطاليا ....

يعني بدك حلول في الوسط : خد

يلعب تشكيلة 4-3-3 
1- ويلعب ماسكيرانو و زانيتي وماكسي رودريجز
2- او كامبياسو و جاجو وديمكلس

طبعا لعلمك اصلا دميكلس لاعب ارتكاز وكمان زانيتي بلعب ارتكاز ايام.

شوف حلول الهجوم :

1- ميسي واغوريرو هجوم وتيفيز وراهم مش ثلاث ع خط واحد.
2- يلعب هوجوين ومارتين بلايرمو (صاحب خبره وتسديدات راسيه مميزه) و ميسي.
3-ميسي وماكسي رودريجيز اجنحه و تيفيز قلب هجوم.
4-ميسي وتيفيز هجوم وراهم زي ماريا .


يعني الحلول موجوده بس ممكن تكون صح وممكن تكون لأ .

يعني الحق مش على المدربين مش معقول كلهم ما بفهموا .....

ماردونا ممكن خطأ بس خطأ ممكن يرفعه للسما

يعني مدرب سابق لاسبانيا ارغونيس ما ضم راؤول مع انه كان مميز .... بس من غير راوؤل فاز في امم اوروبا 2008 

يا عمري مش كل اشي بعمله المدرب لازم يرضي الجمهور .

يعني بيع رونالدنيو في برشلونة كان كارثه للجماهير بعدين اكتشفوا ان بيع رونالدنيو كان صح وصار ميسي الافضل في العالم وكمان نباع ديكو بطلب من جوارديولا ... الكل حكى بيب جوارديولا معوق ...
ممكن اعطيك 100 مثال خد كمان جماهير
لما اشترى برشلونة هنري وصار عنده فنتاستك 4 توقع الكل التميز يعني عل ورق (عندك رونالدنيو وميسي وايتو وهنري) اكيد لازم يبدعوا والجماهير انبسطت بس اخر اشي طلعوا ولا اشي .
اتعين مدرب جديد وهو بيب جوارديولا الكل حكى لابروتا انجن لازم مورينيو واخر اشي جوارديولا نكس الكل ...
الجمهاير ممكن تكون ضد افكار المدرب .

انا بس بحكي الموضوع بده صبر تذكر البرازيل 2002 في التصفيات كانت بدها تتطلع حتى اخر لحظه بس في المونديال فازت ؟؟!!

يعني انت احكي عن دونجا مثلا ... في كوبا اميركا اعتمد ع لاعب اسمه فاغنر لوف مع ان مستواه بخزي وكان عنده 1000 خيار اخر من رونالدنيو والاخرين بس فاو في الكوبا ...

في النهاية اذا بتحكي انو لاعبين الارجنتين مناح قارن مع اي منتخب كبير

بس انا بدي اقارن الوسط وانت كمل ...

خلينا نحكي وسط الارجنتين ..

ماسكيرانو ، ريكلمي ، فيرون او حط الي بدك اياه ..

اسبانيا ..... انيستا و تشافي وفابرغاس
المانيا ..... بالاك وفرينغز
ايطاليا .... روسي وبرلو وجاتوزو
انجلترا .... لامبرد وجيرارد وكاريك
اين ارجنتين واين هذه المنتخبات !!!! 

ارجو ان تكون المعلومه وصلت يا كبير
قارن مع الافضل ..... مع ابعاد العواطف .

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> المشكله انت بتحكي عن منتخب عريق يعني لازم يرفع الراس انت ما تحكي عن حلول يعني انا بعطيك 10000 حل للتشكيله بس ما بتزبط او اذا نفعت بتكون ع الفرق الصغيره يعني مش الكبيره مثل برازيل وايطاليا ....
> 
> يعني بدك حلول في الوسط : خد
> 
> يلعب تشكيلة 4-3-3 
> 1- ويلعب ماسكيرانو و زانيتي وماكسي رودريجز
> 2- او كامبياسو و جاجو وديمكلس
> 
> طبعا لعلمك اصلا دميكلس لاعب ارتكاز وكمان زانيتي بلعب ارتكاز ايام.
> ...




[align=center]شكرا على الرد يا زيكووو .... انت بتقارن لاعبينم الارجنتين مع لاعبين المنتخبات الثانية بلعكس لاعبين الارجنتين من اقوى الاعبين بالعالم والهم هيبتهم ... بس في مشكلة موجودة عند المدربين لو يلعب مارادونا بهاي التشكيلة ريكيلمي وماسكيرانو وكامبياسو للوسط وميسي وتيفيز احنحة ومن امامهم هيجواين اتوقع انه حل قوي للتشكيلة ... وانا بالموضوع حطيتلك الافكار الغريبة اللي كانت عند المدربين انه احلق شعرك .... وان شاء الله بصير اللي حكيت عنه مارادونا يجيب كاس العالم للارجنتين  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

رووووووووووووووح ابو صقر شوف كل اشي من البدايه للنهاية

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

والله انا شايف انه مارادونا رح يبعت الارجنتين

الى خلف السحب وبعد فترة رح تغيب عن الساحة
اذا فشلت مع المونديال
ليس المطلوب التأهل لانه ذلك ابدا لايجوز ان يكون هدف الارجنتين

المطلوب الدفاع عن تاريخ الارجنتين
وتحقيق اللقب

يعني ايشي غير هيك او اي هدف غير هيك
ارمي به الى البحر

ولكن مارادونا اللاعب ابدا لم ينجح كمدرب

نقره بالاحترام لاعبا ونشتمه مدربا

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

[align=center]يا حرااااااااااااااام  :SnipeR (71): [/align]

----------

